# Huge Buffalo sucker



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

For anyone who didn't see it, check out the thread in the Lake Erie reports on the Buffalo sucker. That sucker is HUGE!!! I Think he may have possibly tossed a record fish back in. What do you think?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It's pretty sweet. I'm glad it was released. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

